# Alternate 4x4 Methods



## Smartyy (Jun 1, 2008)

I REALLY want to get fast with the 4x4.. I honestly don't know how you all get even sub 2 min with thsoe things.. I think my pb is like 6:37.xx which that SUCKS compared to you all...
So yeah my question is what are the other (probably more faster) methods for solving a 4x4?
I only know Dan Brown's method:
I. Solve all centers
II. Solve all edges
III. 3x3
IV. Parity

I know of one called Cage and another called Cage-Redux.. but are there any others/which is fastest/which do you use?


Thanks for your help,

-Smartyy!


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2008)

Dan Brown sucks.
The method is regular reduction, you can average sub-1 min with it. But I know he gives you inflexible sucky algs for every step. So it's very ineffecient. Learn from other guides instead. If you also use his 3x3 method, I'm amazed that you've even gotten sub-7!
Also check out Stadler 
speedcubing.ch

and K4 in a thread a few days ago.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.helm.lu/cube/solutions/revenge/index.htm
try this method too. i can sub 2 with it. of course u need some additional algs and shortcuts.
i have since changed the method a bit. pb 1:15 and best average of 5 1:34


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 1, 2008)

rach I am having some difficulties with that method...
The color schemes are VERY different on my cube and the websites cube so when it says (on the part i'm stuck on) "The white/yellow cube actually belongs under the white/green cube" I don't have a white/yellow cube so everything gets screwed up from there, and I have to go back tot he step before that where you finish up the orange side.


----------



## mrbiggs (Jun 1, 2008)

There are some excellent Revenge cubers who use the reduction method.

I learned from here:

http://www.speedcubing.com/chris/4speedsolve.html

Fairly well-written and easy to follow, with diagrams and examples.


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 1, 2008)

http://www.bigcubes.com

This is currently the only method that is proven to be able to do sub-50 (and sub-40!). K4 is currently proven to be able to do sub-60.


----------



## rachmaninovian (Jun 1, 2008)

erm smartty u have to adapt here and there. apparent that guy uses a very old cube, the color scheme different. and that tutorial was written in the 90s so yeap. check out the notation system also. btw, you can solve the corners using normal 3x3 methods, so don't need to follow some of the instructtions XD


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Jun 1, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Dan Brown sucks.



If you had any idea how many people he's managed to get into cubing you'd be careful what you say about him 

While his methods are ridiculously slow and inefficient, they DO solve the cube, which is all that matters when you're a n00b. I learned to solve the 3x3x3 from his videos, and while his method is slow, it got me to solve the cube, which is all i cared about. 

Sure, i don't do ANYTHING i learned in his videos anymore, but the point is that HE got me to my first solve, and MANY other people too.


----------



## Makhieval (Jun 1, 2008)

Take a look at Ofapel's method too. I think it's possible to average sub-3min with it. http://http://www.francocube.com/ofapel/ofapel41.php
(It's in french but you should be okay)


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> fanwuq said:
> 
> 
> > Dan Brown sucks.
> ...



I never learned from him. Tyson Mao has definitely a way larger influence and showed a much better method.
I learned the LBL method using only Niklas and sune for LL. When I got on the internet, the first thing I found was Petrus's site, which was great.
Dan Brown is getting to popular. This creates a vicious cycle. People only sees the top videos. The actual better tutorials gets way less views (avgalen's for example). This is rather unfair.


----------



## genwin (Jun 1, 2008)

^^ I strongly agree.. although i learned from him first(as you said its the top video), i only used it for a day or two... i looked for other tutorials and then never looked back... 

Although we have to give him some credit because a lot of people learned to solve the cube for the first time through him...


----------



## Swordsman Kirby (Jun 1, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Sure, i don't do ANYTHING i learned in his videos anymore, but the point is that HE got me to my first solve, and MANY other people too.



Personally I've never heard of him.


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 1, 2008)

where can i find a good K4 tutorial? it has peaked my moral interest  but I can't find a tut..


----------



## fanwuq (Jun 1, 2008)

It was on a thread here just a few days ago (less than a week). Just find it.


----------



## Raffael (Jun 2, 2008)

http://blue.kracknet.net/~snkenjoi/k4/

this is the direct link.


----------



## ROOT (Jun 2, 2008)

hte person who actually i learned how to sovle a 3x3 from was a guy on youtube named motleyfire, though it was the many cube videos by well known people that pushed me to do it. personally i dont care for dan brown, his tutorial isnt great at all.


----------



## shelley (Jun 2, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Dan Brown is getting to popular. This creates a vicious cycle. People only sees the top videos. The actual better tutorials gets way less views (avgalen's for example). This is rather unfair.



I don't see why this is so wrong, unless of course it is being advertised as the best method out there. I first learned using a very inefficient method, and I don't use any of those techniques anymore. If Dan Brown's introducing more people to cubing, great! Some people really just want to be able to solve the cube, and that's it. Anyone who cares enough about cubing to want to be good at it should have no problem finding better methods.


----------



## Smartyy (Jun 3, 2008)

Okay, update:
bigcubes.com was the greatest help of all, I am working hard on that method, and using Petrus to do the final solve.

Aside from that, the K4 website REALLY confused me, I got to the point where you had those long algs to put edges in, and it said not to twist the cube. The discription (IMO) was vague, and every time I did an alg is either 1) Put the edge in wrong or 2) Screwed EVERYTHING up so I was back to Square 1. (lol Square 1..)

Also I want to learn the Stadler method because it seems a lot like Roux which I am also learning (slightly) on the 3x3.


Thanks everyone for all your help, it was greatly appreciated!


-Smartyy!


----------

